# Sig 226 with navy seal stamp or similar stamp



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My buddy told me he was looking to buy the 226 with the emblem stamp..

Searched the sight, know its been talked about. My Question I m thinking it is of lower quality .
Maybe lower quality is not correct , but there is a difference?
Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I doubt that, it's practically what the US Navy Seals use, what may be different is the rails, but it's a 226.

SIG P226 Navy - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> I doubt that, it's practically what the US Navy Seals use, what may be different is the rails, but it's a 226.
> 
> SIG P226 Navy - YouTube


thank you


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

we call it the M11

M11 | Navy SEALs


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> we call it the M11
> 
> M11 | Navy SEALs


:smt1099 Amazing job getting Osama, we showed the world who is the elite on that one.


----------

